# Best MiC items for a paladin



## roguerouge (May 14, 2009)

What would you recommend?


----------



## Herobizkit (May 14, 2009)

What does MiC stand for?


----------



## The_If (May 14, 2009)

Magic Item Compendium.


----------



## Runestar (May 15, 2009)

Can't help you much, but I can provide this.

MIC items by function - Wizards Community

If you feel your paladin is lacking in a certain area, it can help your search for the right item to improve it.


----------



## roguerouge (May 15, 2009)

8th level paladin in a campaign with cultists and undead. DM's a tactical genius.


----------



## insanogeddon (May 15, 2009)

Vs tactics just need to keep options open which is coverd by costly basics:

Boots of Flying
Ring:  Freedom of Movement
Helm of Teleportation
Armour with Etheralness
Eyes of Cheating (more a player item some use)

Holy Avenger never hurts eithr !!


----------



## Sharkon (May 18, 2009)

If you cannot decide what items to take so that you are effective and the dm does not offer enough gold you could take vow of poverty. It is good and suits to a paladin's rp


----------



## griff_goodbeard (May 18, 2009)

It may not be sexy… but I'm a firm believer that you can't go wrong with the basics.  Especially if you've got a meat-grinder type DM.  Things like: Stat boosters for str, con, the best magic armor you can afford, magic weapon '+'s' (I steer clear of the fancy enhancements myself, but that may be a point of personal preference), ring of protection, cloak of resistance.  Also items that compensate for a weakness.  For warriors that includes boots of flying (don't want to have to depend on that wizard of yours saving a 3rd level spell for you).  Ring of freedom of Movement is always nice too.


----------



## Darklone (May 19, 2009)

It's a paladin, so don't forget the stat boosters for Cha (you might drop the vest of resistance and concentrate on high charisma for saves) and max turning a bit. Extra Turning and Divine Shield/Vigor/Might might be interesting too (perhaps 2 levels fighter or think about the prestige paladin in UA).

Holy weapon enchantment. Go for it, you'll love it. MIC has holy burst or some similar weapon crystals IIRC.


----------



## Invincible Overlord (May 20, 2009)

What's the gold amount for a 8th level character... 20 - 30K?

Go with the basics:

+1 Full Plate Mail, Light Fortification (5,650gp)

+1 Lg. Steel Shield, Death Ward (4,120gp) [I think that D.W. is a +1 enc.]

Ring of Mystic Healing ( ~3,000gp) [cast a CLW and spend 4 charged to add 4d6 to the spell cast...]

Ring of Protection +1 (2,000gp)

Vest of Resistance +2 (4,000gp)

Cloak of Charisma +2 (4,000gp)

Longsword +1, Flaming (8,320gp)

It doesn't get much more basic than that.

If you're gold piece output is higher in your campaign, I'd upgrade the Full Plate to mithril, or the longsword to adamantine. If it's lower, drop the flaming enhancement, and the death ward off of the shield.


----------



## insanogeddon (May 21, 2009)

*Another Approach*

I find that warriors can normally cope in combat with class abilities alone, some tactics and found equipment. What they cannot cope with is the unnusual.

A +1 weapon vs a masterwork one is a massive expense for a +1 damage. Magic armour as it has to be masterwork is cheap compared to other items but still somewhat unnecessary as really AC is a all or nothing thing that comes down to build. I would recomend relying on downed foes for armour and weapons or use mundane items and save up cash for the kicker things that will have you not having all the 'fighters suck' issues of all fighters that don't fully realise their in a fantasy high magic world.

Don't believe the nay-sayers you will be able to cope despite tight fisted DMs. We normally play with severe book limitations (Players, DMs, 1 race, 1 class book per class: if your class is in a book you have no choice thats your class bookand all prestige classes and commisions are limited to those.. it does balance things and make for unique spell/item and feat choice despite its crapulance).

Appart from some low level spending on some (not all):
Cure Light Wand (if can cast) Lesser Vigour if Cannot and have access, Potion of Invis, Potion of Gaseous form, Elixer of Hiding, Elixer of Swimming, Elixer of Fire Breath, Elixer of Vision.

I would save and rely on looting, toughness and wit till you can afford:
Ring of Blinking 27k, Necklace of Adaption 9k, Boots of Teleportation 3x 49k, Winged Boots 16k, Bronze Griffon 10k, Ebony Fly 10k, Obsidian Steed 28,500k (note this is one of the few ways a warrior is not destined to a inevitable death if chucked of plane to a nasty place... all these make ride a viable skill and just loof so cool image wise it is well worth the coolness), Minor Cloak of Displacemeny 24k (20% miss chance always.. arrows, melle, rays... enfeeblement : p , immune to sneak attack... laugh at the warrior that bought armour as you gain 1/5 immunity, Pearl of Power 3 or 4 9k (greater magic weapon and magic vestment even a tight wad cleric will cast if you are providing by proxy the slot)


----------

